# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  As lições do João

## Julio Macieira

João Ribeiro

Tu és o culpado disto.



Deve de chegar dentro de 48 horas.

Vou precisar da tua opinião para as objectivas  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

AH granda Bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuto!

Uma EOS 5D???? Ui Ui ...

Isso agora para funcionar bem quer é lentes Canon já agora-...

Se não for pedir muito  :SbSourire2:  compra uma 

EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM ou mesmo uma EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM que fazem coisas destas



E se servir para tirar fotos sem ser ao aquário compra também uma destas

Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM Ultra Wide Angle Zoom
Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM Telephoto Zoom 

Tou maluco para ver uma coisa dessas em acção  :SbOk:  

Abraço
DC

----------


## Julio Macieira

> EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM


Esta já tinha eu, da minha Canon antiga.  (D10)

Vou investigar a EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM 

 :SbOk2:    Obrigado pelas dicas  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ufff ..essa objectiva é um canhão que até me parte o corpo da máquina.

Parece-me um peso monstruoso.

Não sei, não.

Acho que vou experimentar a objectiva que ja tenho, a EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM 

Parece-me que as objectivas macro são demasiado pesadas e grandes para o corpo das máquinas. Pelo menos as que tenho visto.

Outra objectiva mais generalista.

Na máquina antiga tinha uma  *EF 28-135 F3,5-5,6 IS USM* 

Mas a  *EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM* parece-me ser bem melhorzinha. Que achas?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

João Ribeiro, estou a ver que a ida a casa do Júlio já causou prejuízo!!!  :yb665:  

Júlio, essa macro que tens é uma lente muito boa, não me parece necessário arranjares mais outra lente macro. Pessoalmente gosto muito das lentes de 50mm que a Canon tem a bom preço.

Agora é tirar muitas fotos preferencialmente em modo semi-automático (Av - prioridade à abertura e Tv - prioridade à velocidade).

----------


## Julio Macieira

Isso Ricardo, tenho de acalmar a doideira  :yb624:  

Mas, e agora? 

Que achas da *EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM* ?

----------


## Aderito Pereira

:EEK!:  Pois é... o João Ribeiro tem este efeito !! Depois de ter visto as fotos espectaculares que o João consegue também eu comprei uma Canon 350D(mais pequenina que esse "avião" é claro ).

Agora Júlio vais ter de treinar.... a máquina ajuda muito, mas centenas de fotos variando as opções fazem a diferença.  Apesar dumas dicas do João ainda ando à "pesca".... mas isto vai !

É preciso é dar ao botão !!  :tutasla:  

Realmente essa máquina é do outro mundo  :yb677:   :yb677:  

Não te esqueças que um tripé também ajuda !!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Aderito

O meu problema é oftalmologico  :yb624:  ...só pode


Haaa...já tinha tripé.


*Nota:* Agora que temos o João Ribeiro como nosso Colaborador, isto vai lá...á vai vai

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Júlio, prefiro lentes fixas (sem zoom) e como tal a minha escolha seria:

EF 50mm f1.4 USM

O importante é tirar muitas fotos até gostares realmente dos resultados. Tal como nos aquários é indispensável também ter algumas noções básicas de fotografia.

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Humm..... Não tem estabilizador essa lente.

Para fotos em viagem pode ser mais complicado, não?

A Objectiva EF 70-300 F/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM já tem estabilizador, dá-me mais confiança  :Admirado:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Viva Julio,

Não te conseguiste conter, essa máquina é muito boa já tem 12.8Mp era talvez a máquina que compraria hoje.
Agora tens é que bater chapas e ir corrigindo o que está mal.
As dicas não tem nada que enganar, um meio termo para tudo,
Abertura, velocidade e ISO, por isso já sabes quando a tiveres depois podemos falar melhor, e claro muita paciência.
Se por acaso não te adaptares troca comigo que a minha já está ensinada :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Em relação ás lentes, concordo com o Ricardo as fixas para mim também são melhores não deixando também de as poderes utilizar como lente normal só que limitada aquele valor.

A sessão em tua casa deu cerca de 375 fotos, mando-te depois ficaram porreiras.

Abraço,
João Ribeiro

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Imaginem este cenário:

Autódromo do Estoril... milhares de pessoas a assistir...

..e na recta da meta à espera do semáforo verde estava o Alonso num Clio e no outro o "Ti Zé de Freixo de Espada-à-cinta" num Renault F1 ....


...quem acham que ganhava?

 :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  

Brincadeira!!! 
A verdade é que nunca percebi como é que a Canon EOS 10D antiga nunca tirou fotos como deve ser ....

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> Imaginem este cenário:
> 
> Autódromo do Estoril... milhares de pessoas a assistir...
> 
> ..e na recta da meta à espera do semáforo verde estava o Alonso num Clio e no outro o "Ti Zé de Freixo de Espada-à-cinta" num Renault F1 ....
> 
> 
> ...quem acham que ganhava?
> 
> ...


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Sera da maquina ou do dono afinal? :SbSourire2:  
Boa sorte para a nova se o problema for da maquina :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> O meu problema é oftalmologico  ...só pode


á pois é...á pois é

----------


## Julio Macieira

XIGOU

Tá-me a querer parecer que cá o Ti Zé  vai ganhar a prova ao Alonso  :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Então e fotos??? Aqui o pessoal que ver é fotos!!!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

eheh, isso agora é que vai ser....costuma-se dizer que á 3ª é de vez  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

A primeira  :yb665:  

em caixa automática  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ainda sem aulas de condução.

Só automático

----------


## Julio Macieira

De piloto ligado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ricardo companheiro

Tem de deixar o Ti Zé aprender onde estão as mudanças  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Macro

----------


## João Ribeiro

Viva Julio,

Para as primeiras não está nada mau, tenta focar melhor.
Estás a usar uma lente macro um pouco pesada, por isso para praticares não é o mais indicado nas macros foca em manual e só quando sentires o detalhe daquilo que estás a fotografar na lente é que dás o clic porque acho que isso é um dos factores mais importantes para se tirar uma foto.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Julio Macieira

Condução só com um braço  :yb624:  

Melhor dizendo. Em automatico,e em manual-focus

----------


## Vasco Santos

Oi a todos!

Depois de algum treino, voltei a tirar as mesmas fotos( Também não posso tirar outras, só tenho meia-duzia de corais :yb624:  )mas parece-me que a qualidade está melhor.











Mais uma flor, tirada no meu trabalho hoje  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

E parametros, não te apetece? :yb665:  

Já vinhas era para casa, também quero treinar! :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Por mim o voto  vai para a 2ª e a 5ª

* coloca os paramentros em anexos. Só membros registados têm acesso a eles  :yb665:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Sem dúvida Vasco,

As fotos estão a melhorar.

Como pediu o Ricardo e o Júlio, mete ai os valores para sabermos.

Após a redução desde unsharp e sharp também?

Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 


Reparei noutra coisa.

Todas as fotos têm tamanhos diferentes, o que significa que estão a ser cortadas. Mesmo que assim seja, procura manter um tamanho padrão.

Foto 1   - 800 * 560
Foto 2   - 800 * 572
Foto 3   - 800 * 515
Foto 4   - 800 * 541
Foto 5   - 800 * 532
Foto 6   - 800 * 565  (rosa)

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Sem dúvida Juca,
> 
> Fui eu que tratei dessas primeiras fotos, e só reduzi, pus a moldura preta, o nome.
> Nestas ultimas já usei o AutoLevels para tirar o azul que fica sempre um pouco, e o sharpen!
> 
> *PS-* O meu irmão nunca mais chega ...quero tirar fotos!


Atenção é muito importante ter uma boa foto, não deves fazer uma sem preocupações pensando que depois é só corrigir no photoshop.

O sharpen introduz muito ruído, mas dá um bom efeito nas fotos para a net mas não apliques o sharp e depois reduzas a imagem para o tamanho que a queres publicar, primeiro reduzes a imagem e só depois aplicas o sharp e de preferencia o sharpen edges o standard é muito forte.

Tal como o João referiu podes rebentar os brancos, em vez de utilizares o auto levels usa apenas o auto color, ou melhor ainda o levels e depois abres canal a canal e ajustas, basicamente se tiveres uma linha recta desloca o cursor até ao primeiro pico e para as fotos que estás a fazer basta mexeres no canal 'red', nesse canal desloca-o para os 225-230 e as tuas fotos ficam logo mais quentes.

Mas volto a repetir o importante é fazer uma boa foto na máquina e só depois ajustar se for necessário.

Com as digitais podemos ter uma curva de aprendizagem muito rápida mas por isso geralmente esquecemo-nos das bases e essas são muito importantes quando queremos consistentemente fazer algo bom como as fotos do João Ribeiro.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá e obrigado a todos.




> Sem dúvida Vasco,
> 
> As fotos estão a melhorar.
> 
> Como pediu o Ricardo e o Júlio, mete ai os valores para sabermos.
> 
> Após a redução deste unsharp e sharp também?
> 
> Abraço,


Olá João, os valores com que as fotos têm sido tiradas são sempre os mesmos 1/125 e o ISO 400, ainda não tenho noção de quando abrir ou fechar!!





> Olá de novo 
> 
> 
> Reparei noutra coisa.
> 
> Todas as fotos têm tamanhos diferentes, o que significa que estão a ser cortadas. Mesmo que assim seja, procura manter um tamanho padrão.
> 
> Foto 1   - 800 * 560
> Foto 2   - 800 * 572
> ...


Olá Julio, pois, eu também reparei nisso, e gostava de saber se existem maneiras de fixar o CROP sempre no mesmo valor, pois este está a ser feito a olho  :Admirado:  .

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,




> Colocada por *Miguel Marçal dos Santos*
> Atenção é muito importante ter uma boa foto, não deves fazer uma sem preocupações pensando que depois é só corrigir no photoshop.
> 
> O sharpen introduz muito ruído, mas dá um bom efeito nas fotos para a net mas não apliques o sharp e depois reduzas a imagem para o tamanho que a queres publicar, primeiro reduzes a imagem e só depois aplicas o sharp e de preferencia o sharpen edges o standard é muito forte.


Miguel, para além de concordar a 100% com o que aqui escreveste, acrescentaria só mais uma coisa.

O Photoshop é de facto um programa com um potencial enorme para trabalhar imagem, mas quando uma foto é mal tirada, a coisa melhora mas não faz milagres, simplesmente serve para complemento para ajudar a melhorar aquilo que já está bom para ai sim sair um produto final conseguido.

Por isso é que acho que aquilo que o Miguel escreve é importante para quem está a aprender não cair no erro de não tirar partido da potencialidade da própria máquina, e que eu uns posts atrás disse para não recorrer a grandes correcções no Photoshop, mas sim melhorar a nivel fotográfico.

Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Sem perceber nada disto, acrescentaria...

É bem mais fácil fotografar um aquário iluminado com uma iluminação Florescente (T5) do que fotografar uma aquário iluminado com HQI.

Enquanto na iluminação florescente temos a luz uniforme por todo o aquário, na iluminação HQI temos zonas fortes de luz e zonas fracas (escuras) onde a necessidade de alteração de parâmetros na máquina são bem mais susceptíveis de acontecer.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá

Concordo com tudo o que foi dito, isto com o tempo vai lá, afinal só tenho a maquina desde domingo, e esta é a minha primeira maquina fotografica.

A minha dificuldade e exactamente a que o Miguel Marçal dos Santos disse:

"Com as digitais podemos ter uma curva de aprendizagem muito rápida mas por isso geralmente esquecemo-nos das bases e essas são muito importantes quando queremos consistentemente fazer algo bom como as fotos do João Ribeiro."

Tenho de combinar contigo João e com o Tiago Garcia para ir ter com vocês mais o meu irmão, aprender na hora torna-se mais facil e depois o resto é trabalho de casa.  :SbSourire:

----------


## Filipe Simões

> Olá Julio, pois, eu também reparei nisso, e gostava de saber se existem maneiras de fixar o CROP sempre no mesmo valor, pois este está a ser feito a olho


As ultimas versões do photoshop quando selecionas o crop, aparece cá em cima uma barra onde tem as medidas com que podes fazer o crop.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Parece-me é que é chegada a hora de marcar um encontro num fim-de-semana, exclusivamente para fotografia.

Temos em Lisboa um dos nossos SPONSORS que certamente nos apoiaria  :yb665: 

Venham as ideias e o tópico.

----------


## João Ribeiro

> Colocada por *Júlio Macieira*
> Sem perceber nada disto, acrescentaria...
> 
> É bem mais fácil fotografar um aquário iluminado com uma iluminação Florescente (T5) do que fotografar uma aquário iluminado com HQI.
> 
> Enquanto na iluminação florescente temos a luz uniforme por todo o aquário, na iluminação HQI temos zonas fortes de luz e zonas fracas (escuras) onde a necessidade de alteração de parâmetros na máquina são bem mais susceptíveis de acontecer.


Concordo e não!

Em relação ao teu aquário a falta de luz não é problema, está muito bem iluminado mas pode ser diferente de outros como já pude fotografar e a coisa ai
é mais complicada.




> Colocada por *Vasco Santos*
> Tenho de combinar contigo João e com o Tiago Garcia para ir ter com vocês mais o meu irmão, aprender na hora torna-se mais facil e depois o resto é trabalho de casa.


Tudo bem,quando houver um tempinho tratamos disso,temos de combinar :SbOk: 

Abraço,

----------


## Vasco Santos

Mais uma.

Desta vez da minha gata, sem qualquer tipo de tratamento, e com o flash, acho que até ficou bem a foto.  :Admirado:  



PS: ela é vaidosa, adora fotografias, esta foto foi tirada estava ela em cima do aquario de agua doce da minha minha cara metade.

----------


## Julio Macieira

LINDA  :Palmas: 

A foto e a gata.

Amanha tiro uma uma ao meu mascote  :yb624:  não se escapam  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Então vou fazer a abordagem de maneira diferente.

Nestas fotos de treino vou passar a usar só o resize e o sharp.
Seguem uma serie de fotos do mesmo coral, e mais ou menos na mesma posição, mas usando parametros diferentes.

1/125
ISO 400


1/100
ISO 400


1/80
ISO 400


1/125
ISO 800


1/100
ISO 800

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Nestas foi sempre com os mesmos parametros e teve de levar um ajuste de cor (Auto Color):

1/100
ISO 800

----------


## João Ribeiro

Ricardo,

estas 2 últimas estão 5* :SbOk:  

As fotos da Acropora em que experimentas ISO400 E ISO800 e vais alterando a velocidade notas bem as diferenças quanto -VEL., -ISO é necessário porque o tempo que o obturador faz, permite a entrada de mais luz, e por isso abre mais as fotos.

Utiliza também o ISO100 E 200 vai fazendo estas experiências e vendo os resultados que ai vais vendo o que tens que mudar.

Abraço,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...Tenho de combinar contigo João e com o Tiago Garcia para ir ter com vocês mais o meu irmão, aprender na hora torna-se mais facil e depois o resto é trabalho de casa. ...


Boas Vasco,

Por mim tudo na boa, desde que seja muito em breve... ...senão corro o agradável risco de serem vocês a ensinarem-me a mim!! :SbOk3:  
Com esse andamento... vai lá vai!!
Parabens :SbOk3:  !

Atentamente,

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Boas Vasco,
> 
> Por mim tudo na boa, desde que seja muito em breve... ...senão corro o agradável risco de serem vocês a ensinarem-me a mim!! 
> Com esse andamento... vai lá vai!!
> Parabens !
> 
> Atentamente,


Olá Tiago

Era bom era.... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Parece-me é que é chegada a hora de marcar um encontro num fim-de-semana, exclusivamente para fotografia.
> 
> Temos em Lisboa um dos nossos SPONSORS que certamente nos apoiaria 
> 
> Venham as ideias e o tópico.


Olá Julio

Eu alinho nisso desde que seja num fim de semana, até podia ser no Oceanario ou no Aquario Vasco da Gama, era giro e até podia-se levar um portatil com o photoshop para se trabalhar logo as imagens.

É só uma ideia.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Parece-me é que é chegada a hora de marcar um encontro num fim-de-semana, exclusivamente para fotografia.
> 
> Temos em Lisboa um dos nossos SPONSORS que certamente nos apoiaria 
> 
> Venham as ideias e o tópico.


Alinho!! :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Para aprender mais alguma coisa decidi meter mãos à obra , enquanto o camarão decidiu levar as mãos à boca :

e o Acanthurus todo vaidoso com os dentes limpinhos .

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Rui,

A primeira foto é um momento digno de ser fotografado, é pena é o pobre do camarão atrever-se a ficar sem as patinhas.

Em relação ás fotos estão muito escuras,e com falta de cor, a nivel de focagem até está porreiro.

Força nisso, vamos lá a bater mais chapas para ver os resultados.




Fica aqui uma foto desta maravilhosa Salária que adquiri á pouco tempo e que tem muita pose para a coisa.


Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> 


Boas Rui,

Gostei muito desta foto, muito bem apanhado!!!

----------


## Vasco Santos

> LINDA 
> 
> A foto e a gata.
> 
> Amanha tiro uma uma ao meu mascote  não se escapam


Oi Juca

Não te estás a esqueçer de nada??  :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Oi Juca
> 
> Não te estás a esqueçer de nada??

----------


## Vasco Santos

Hehehehe

Assim está bem, estamos quites!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Já agora :

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Como não tenho nenhum pet aqui está algo que vi hoje quando andava à procura de um vaso para uma das minhas árvores, felizmente não está à venda, infelizmente se estivesses não a poderia comprar.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bouganvilia Bonsai . Espétaculo!
Devia custar uma fortuna !Quanto achas que valeria Miguel?

----------


## João Ribeiro

Parabéns Rui,

pelas maravilhosas fotos que nos mostras dos teus animais e plantas.


Já agora deixo aqui uma foto da minha bichinha de estimação,a Bonita.



 :SbOk:  
Abraço,

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Bouganvilia Bonsai . Espétaculo!
> Devia custar uma fortuna !Quanto achas que valeria Miguel?


Está em Campo de Ourique estava marcada salvo erro 22500  :yb620:  

No ano passado estava uma no linhó de tamanho identico mas de fraca qualidade a um preço muito interessante, mas optei por uma normal clássica de uma cor melhor.

Esta foi a ultima aquisição, acabei de furar o vaso e transplantar, amanhã tiro uma foto melhor pois o nokia não consegue fazer melhor com pouca luz.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Parece-me uma vaca da raça autócne Arouquesa ( Arouca - Portugal ).

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...Já agora deixo aqui uma foto da minha bichinha de estimação,a Bonita...


E bem bonita que ela é!! :yb624:   :yb624:  
Está bem gordinha, mas, parece-me um pouco amuada!

Um pequeno reparo: tira-lhe o preço dos brincos!! :yb624:

----------


## Tiago Amaral

Rui,

Bonito Bosque da Noruega, parabéns.

Tiago

----------


## Julio Macieira

Afinal.... quem é o pato ?!!!!




Serei eu o Porco ?!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Brincadeira  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Ribeiro

:tutasla:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Julio,

Que lente utilizastes para tirar esta foto.




Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Não tenho nem de longe nem de perto o vosso gabarito, conhecimentos  e/ou o equipamento mas por vezes sai qualquer coisa que deixo aqui o que consegui com uma pequena e modesta máquina digital. 
Ontem ofereceram-me uma lata com 60 metros de pelicula virgem Kodak 35 mm 500 T que está no frigorífico e ainda estou para ver, ou melhor, não ver, como vou carregar o carreto em obscuridade total assim que este chegar...desenvolver sentidos tacteis... :yb665: . Quando conseguir vou começar a tirar fotografias a torto e a direito com a velha olympus, mesmo sendo esta pelicula mais adequada para "Tungsténio" ou seja interior com flash, vamos ver no que dá :EEK!: .......

Carpobrotus edulis


Besouro vermelho a evoluir sobre uma Margarida Africana








Flor de Tibouchina




Flor de Duranta


Flor azul


Flor e botão de Romanzeira


Fruto de Romanzeira


Margarida Africana












São imagens de algumas plantas que tenho e gosto.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Excelentes fotos!
Aqui fica uma brincadeira minha feita no Paint!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio,
> 
> Que lente utilizastes para tirar esta foto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço,


A 100mm da Canon  :SbSourire2:

----------

